# anonym Objekt



## Nastja9761 (24. Nov 2006)

Hallo
ich verstehe nicht ganz was ein anonym objekt ist und für was es ist
bitte helfen Sie mir


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2006)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel5/javainsel06_011.htm

am besten mal das ganze Kapitel im Kontext lesen,


----------



## Kristjan (10. Feb 2008)

habe das gleiche anliegen, der angegebene link funktioniert jedoch nicht mehr.


----------



## Ariol (10. Feb 2008)

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...06_011.htm#mj276141dbe1db146a4ece96f53d4dc578


----------



## Kristjan (14. Feb 2008)

dort ist leider nur die rede von anonymen klassen, gesucht wird aber nach anonymen objekten. soweit ich das verstehe sowas:

public Apfel pluecken()
{
return new Apfel();
}

ich erkenne es zwar als anonymes objekt, aber wofür es ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Feb 2008)

wie wofür? das hat keinen Sinn, steht einfach nur so da


Apfel a = new Apfel(); 
return a;
wäre länger und nicht anonym,
return new Apfel(); 
ist die Kurzform, was gibts da zu sagen, wieso darüber philosophieren?


----------



## Atze (14. Feb 2008)

du kannst das objekt halt "anonym" lassen falls du es in dieser methode nicht mehr brauchst, also nicht mehr drauf refenrenzierst. dann wird halt einfach keine variable dafür angelegt

der aufrufer der methode kann sich dann das objekt holen und es in eine variable speichern



```
public class Baum{

   public static Apfel pfluecken(){
      return new Apfel();
   } 
}

...

Apfel apfel = Baum.pfluecken();
```


----------



## Kristjan (14. Feb 2008)

danke, jetzt hab ich 's kapiert


----------

